
Tell HN: Rejected from YC Core and Startup School - real_yc_reject
A little disappointing, but I&#x27;ll continue working on my startup nevertheless. Stay strong, don&#x27;t take a YC rejection personally and keep working on your startup anyway. A YC acceptance is not a requirement to succeed.
======
ENadyr
Well said.

But lets break down what value YC offers:

Education: The Startup School videos are available publicly here:
[http://bit.ly/YCVideos](http://bit.ly/YCVideos). You can schedule office
hours with YC even if you are not part of YC on
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-open-office-
hours/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-open-office-hours/)

Investment: A YC allum last week told me that YC's investment is really not a
good deal financially, and I think he's right given where we are (we've been
through 2 accelerators)

Network: This is one of the aspects that's hard to replace, but reach out to
your network (get [https://www.conspire.com/](https://www.conspire.com/) ). I
managed to get a lot of advice from the above YC allum who I happened to work
with in banking a few years back. And also help people out! You never know how
it can come back, e.g. a guy at our co-working space I helped out with some
electronics last year was the designer for the original Oculus Rift and put as
in touch with one of the co-founders!

A YC badge for your startup: Again, hard to replace but it just means you have
to be that much better at pitching and looking for angels/advisors who are in
your space. Also read Venture Deals

YC makes a lot of mistakes and most of their startups fail, they have however
got some big successes and that's what makes them attractive.

Hope this helps those that didn't get in

------
crispytx
Did you get your rejection email for Summer 2017 already?

